# how to remove pins from ribbon cable conectors



## patnor1011 (Nov 9, 2008)

7 years ago i create this beautifull piece of "equpiment" and only recently it start working good for me. It require steady input of candy floss, chocolate and promise of nice shiny gold ring. Very efficient but slow. I hope that it will be faster every year comming :lol:

sorry for poor quality as I take these with my phone


----------



## butcher (Nov 9, 2008)

that is a beutiful tool, mine have grownup and now I miss all the help!
remember take good care of your tools.


----------



## Harvester3 (Jan 22, 2009)

What a wonderful post! 
Unfortunately, both of my "tools" are the male gender... Maybe I'm not offering the right motivation.
Take care


----------



## davidhorton_002 (Jan 9, 2013)

lol thats great!! I have a 2yr old daughter and she loves helping me tear apart computers, best tool anyone could ask for!!!!


----------



## Geo (Jan 9, 2013)

how precious. more valuable than any gold or silver.all children are precious to me because they are born pure and uncorrupted.they are not racist or bigoted.all you have to do is love them more than you love yourself and they will love you back just the same.


----------



## maynman1751 (Jan 9, 2013)

Geo said:


> how precious. more valuable than any gold or silver.all children are precious to me because they are born pure and uncorrupted.they are not racist or bigoted.all you have to do is love them more than you love yourself and they will love you back just the same.


Well said Geo! My feelings exactly. They grow up sooooo fast. Treasure every moment.
Pat, you and your wife done real good! 8)


----------



## Pantherlikher (Jan 9, 2013)

Guess I got stuck with the defective tools...
Never work
Require maintanence all the time
And I can never find them when I need them.

BS.
Where's the reciept, I want my money back...


----------



## joem (Jan 10, 2013)

You just need the right motivation


----------



## patnor1011 (Jan 10, 2013)

She is 4 years older now and work hard, she like to help me. On the other side my son is bit more lazy and cant really stay occupied for long but both of them help me as much as they can. 
Sometimes I have to go and cut out some ribbon cable connectors or small things to do when they are bored and ask me to give them something to do. I guess I am lucky so far. 
This post is 4 years old and I even forgot about it. It made me smile again.


----------



## butcher (Jan 10, 2013)

Brings a smile to my face also 8)


----------



## davidhorton_002 (Jan 14, 2013)

This is my beautiful little helper she will be 2 this march!


----------



## Billy Porky (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi Pat
Great post, my daughter is 14 now and I count my blessings every day

I am working my way round the forum , but not in any methodical way like I probably should. I see you are in ireland too, I am in Cork and was wondering who you get your acids from , I have had some expensive quotes and finished up buying in uk as I am often there, though I am not sure if I am allowed to bring acids into the country. Would be easier if I had a good supplier here in Ireland.


----------



## srlaulis (Jan 14, 2013)

Beautiful girl, Pat!


----------



## patnor1011 (Jan 14, 2013)

Here is where I get my supplies:
http://buychemicals.ie/
I do get my Nitric from there, HCl you can get in any 4home as toilet cleaner or concrete cleaner, check it will say if it is HCl based. Last one I got is expensive but contain 28% HCl.

Nice to see more people from Ireland over here.


----------



## bswartzwelder (Jan 15, 2013)

Hey Patnor,

Enjoy your helper while you can. It has been my unfortunate experience to learn that they all turn into teenagers at some time. Nuff said.


----------



## teenscrapper16 (Apr 29, 2013)

I take offense to that haha.


----------



## burningsuntech (Apr 29, 2013)

Man, how I miss those times when the kids would want to be near dad and help. Now I'm hoping for some replacement grandtools. Nice post, guys.


----------



## patnor1011 (Jun 6, 2016)

I do have to resurrect this old thread. 
It just happened that my little helper managed to get gold of her own without pulling pins. 
All Ireland secondary school athletic competition. Officially fastest girl in Ireland U14. 
If she will go like that and will be winning then perhaps she will win some real gold medals in future. 
I promise I will not try to dissolve and refine them. :mrgreen:


----------



## Smack (Jun 6, 2016)

Sweeet! I ran track too, relays mostly. I hated distance running. Tell her work hard at it, this is her once in a lifetime shot so make the best of it and good luck from Michigan. Oh, one thing I found out by accident and in my last track season, I was always faster when I stretched very little. It took a whole second off my 200m time. Later in life I read about other sprinters saying the same thing that I found out by accident.


----------



## patnor1011 (Jun 6, 2016)

She won couple gold medals in various competition national finals in relay too. She does relay and 100m only. We do have half a bucket of gold and silver medals with zero precious metal in them but they are precious to her and to us. When she started running I stopped asking her to help me with my hobby. She is fully focused on athletics and her study and that is all I want from her. 
If she will win medal with actual gold or silver content I will sure brag about it a little again. :mrgreen: 
Ah and on side note she woke up with temperature that morning and won that race despite having nearly 38°C but we could not stop her. By the evening she was barely walking and now she is in a bed with flu or something.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jun 6, 2016)

She is a very cute young lady. It sounds like you have a lot to be proud of about her. Congradulations. :mrgreen:


----------



## maynman1751 (Jun 6, 2016)

Congrats to her and you Pat! She's a beautiful young lady. 8)


----------



## UncleBenBen (Jun 6, 2016)

"Fastest girl in Ireland, even with fever!"
Now that's quite the accomplishment! She sounds like quite a remarkable and driven young lady Patnor. Congratulations to her and her proud Papa!

May there be many more medals to come!


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jun 6, 2016)

patnor1011 said:


> I do have to resurrect this old thread.
> It just happened that my little helper managed to get gold of her own without pulling pins.
> All Ireland secondary school athletic competition. Officially fastest girl in Ireland U14.
> If she will go like that and will be winning then perhaps she will win some real gold medals in future.
> I promise I will not try to dissolve and refine them. :mrgreen:



You know I looked back at the first pictures you posted of her and it is amazing how fast we grow older.


----------



## patnor1011 (Jun 7, 2016)

Yes. That is true. I noticed last few years some stranger staring at me from my mirror in bathroom every morning when I brush my teeth.


----------



## maynman1751 (Jun 7, 2016)

patnor1011 said:


> Yes. That is true. I noticed last few years some stranger staring at me from my mirror in bathroom every morning when I brush my teeth.



Scary sometimes isn't it???? :shock: :lol:


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jun 7, 2016)

patnor1011 said:


> Yes. That is true. I noticed last few years some stranger staring at me from my mirror in bathroom every morning when I brush my teeth.



Give it another 13 years when you catch up to my age and you will find out how ugly he gets. :mrgreen:


----------



## upcyclist (Jun 7, 2016)

That's great! My compliments to her mother on the good genes, hahaha.\

Since I missed out on the original "show your helper" thread, this is mine from about 5 years ago, helping me pick up silver chainmaille rings as they fell off the coil.







Of course, she's 10 now and is hitting her 'tween stride early. She doesn't want to be seen with me in public, but is still a snuggler in private. And now she "helps" me by pointing out how messy the living room (where I process circuit boards in front of the TV) is.


----------

